# Can you post in the IOS app?



## Shadowruse (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you post in the app or do you have to go to the actual site?


----------



## beesystems (Sep 1, 2012)

You can, you just need to register and login.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What do you mean as you wish to post and app?

Do you want your app published on the App Store?


----------



## Shadowruse (Aug 31, 2012)

How do I start a thread in the Mobile iOS app. I'm NOT asking about publishing an app


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This thread is already in the iOS area :grin:

If you need help follow this: Posting Help


----------



## beesystems (Sep 1, 2012)

Go to a forum category that u want to post too and then go through the forum until you can choose no more, then click the button in the top right and click "New Thread".

Good luck.


----------



## Miss.donna (Aug 2, 2012)

Funny Question..!:grin:


----------

